# Please post pics of DIY concrete background!



## red dragon (Jan 25, 2007)

Need to brainstorm some ideas for a new 150 gallon. Please help me out!


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=99515


----------



## crabs (Apr 17, 2008)

cant ask for more than that


----------



## red dragon (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link. That was very helpful. I think I want to make something a bit more 3-D. I am thinking of making artificial rock, like the kind they use for landscaping.


----------



## dbrown134 (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

That has mine. No detail about backround but pics

Dave


----------

